# Taking a Mantis from the Wild



## lilladybug (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd like to know how you all feel on the subject. I have an adult mantis now that I could fairly easily capture as she seems to be pretty aclimated to my presence already...but I'm wrestling with whether or not it's "right" to do that.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 1, 2007)

By catching a wild Mantis your not harming anything. In fact your probably going to feed her better and more often then she was eating in the wild. And will most likely extend her life span. I had my first Mantis last year that was wild caught, and have another one this year that was wild. They do just fine.

If your looking at it from an ethical point of view think of it in the way that it's getting fed better now and wont get eaten if you catch her, if you didnt she could get eaten by a bird or something anyday.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

A lone mantis? No problem. Go ahead and take it. It won't do anything. Now if it was more than a couple...


----------



## Orin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd bet money it's a Chinese or European mantis so there's no dilemma removing it since it's not native.


----------



## lilladybug (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input. My decision was hastened by the fact that my non-bug liking roommate was coming home with tons of groceries and I knew she would not be careful enough to not disturb her. So the boy and I made her a little temporary home and she's hanging out in the kitchen right now. She was pretty perturbed when we put her in, but she settled down pretty quickly.

We caught her some dinner, so once she's had time to settle a little, I'll give her snack. It's pretty hot today with pretty low humidity, so I've already sprayed the branch that I put in with her down so she could drink.

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## bubforever (Aug 1, 2007)

To me if you really want to keep it go ahead. I will usually catch one keep it for a day or two and release it.


----------



## lilladybug (Aug 2, 2007)

Well little miss is settling in well. The boy and I picked up an aquarium for her We covered the bottom in soil since the pet store didn't have any moss (we'll pick some up tomorrow) and gave her a nice branch from the front yard.

She made quick work of the cricket we caught for her dinner...cricket parts everywhere hehe Messy girl.

So...it seems my adventure is beginning.


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, you can find more supplies for her here,

www.mantisplace.com


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 2, 2007)

I want to start off by saying that I do not see any problem with bringing home a wild mantis. It is a great way to learn about them. I have done it, and I have a bunch of other bugs that myself or my kids have brought home.

What I think is funny is when I mentioned in another discussion that I given a snake for my kids from someone that caught it out in the wild, I was chastized. Even someone who chastized me and said "You should never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever, take animals like a snake from the wild" told you that it was alright to keep the mantis you caught.

I understatnd that there is a difference between an insect and a reptile. But even with that said, what is the difference between taking one creature or another out of the wild.

I am not looking to start trouble, but just wanted to add an opinion :wink:


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

> I want to start off by saying that I do not see any problem with bringing home a wild mantis. It is a great way to learn about them. I have done it, and I have a bunch of other bugs that myself or my kids have brought home.What I think is funny is when I mentioned in another discussion that I given a snake for my kids from someone that caught it out in the wild, I was chastized. Even someone who chastized me and said "You should never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever, take animals like a snake from the wild" told you that it was alright to keep the mantis you caught.
> 
> I understatnd that there is a difference between an insect and a reptile. But even with that said, what is the difference between taking one creature or another out of the wild.
> 
> I am not looking to start trouble, but just wanted to add an opinion :wink:


 :lol: 

That would be me :roll:

Notice that I said 'like a snake' a snake can affect others in the area. I don't see a lone mantis letting 'other' animals 'take the lead'. A snake might affect, a mantis most surely will not. It depends on the animals.


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 3, 2007)

There are many aspects to collecting that you must consider.

LEGAL: Mantids are not protected or endangered in ANY state. So you can legally collect as many specimens as you want. That does not cover "special" areas like state and federal parks and preserves though. Some snakes are protected in varies areas though.

ETHICAL: You really should never remove a live animal from its home. As such, the removal of any wild animal is to be frowned on. Do not take and keep wild mantids. But taking wild mantids is a good way to insure that you get healthy individuals as the sick and weak are usually already gone.

ECOLOGY: All wild animals serve an important function in the environment, be it a mantid or a snake. As such, the removal of any animal from the wild has an effect on the biotic interactions of that area. So you probably shouldn't take mantids or snakes. Keep in mind that removing a few mantids from the local area does reduce competition for those that remain. Also, most US mantids are volume reproducers so the loss of a couple will be replaced easily the following year.

Now, after all that, let me just say that I have many wild caught mantids in my bug room! I have no problem with anyone having wild mantids. In fact, every mantid species currently available started as a wild caught specimen!


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, as long as you take only a couple, there is no real problem. However with snakes that could be another matter.


----------



## padkison (Aug 3, 2007)

I've taken several snakes out of the wild here and kept them (and released them). I don't see this as a problem. The snakes I am taking are not endangered nor are they in any demand in the pet trade which means they are not being harvested for that purpose.

Black Rat Snakes, Garter Snakes , and Northern Brown Snakes to name a few.

I also keep Fence Lizards and an Eastern Glass Lizard that are WC, both of which are abundant.

I don't believe this issue of WC vs CB is so black &amp; white, depends on the species.

Note also, that suburban development has a much larger impact on the species mentioned above than could ever be done by a few collectors.

(A good book on the impact of suburban development on wildlife is "Farewell to Shady Glade" by Bill Peet - reserve it at your local library)

Mantids are pretty good and not being seen. Even if you take several out of an area, you are surely leaving a number behind to repopulate.



> Yes, as long as you take only a couple, there is no real problem. However with snakes that could be another matter.


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 3, 2007)

Asa wrote:

Yes, as long as you take only a couple, there is no real problem. However with snakes that could be another matter.

Just curious, why are snakes another matter. I am just trying to understand. Mabay it is different where I grew up but I didn't know any kid who did not catch a frog, turtle or snake from time to time and keep them as pets.

My wife and I are trying to encourage our kids to enjoy nature weather it be insects, reptiles, mammals, ect.... We live in the city and too many of my kids friends are terrified of the wildlife. Even their parents think we are weird because we encoutage our kids to be courious about bugs and stuff. We also teach them about respecting them.


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

Sure, there is absolutely no reason why you should not encourage your kids to watch and enjoy wildlife, but it is better to not interfere to much. Keeping a snake for a few days to a week is okay and good for teaching, but to keep it as a pet actually might affect something. Snakes do take care of wild populations a lot more than a mantid, and some are not doing so well. It would be better to take a snake from the wild, keep it for a few days, longer if injured, and then put it back where you found it.


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 3, 2007)

Assuming your not taking a protected species, there really is no difference between taking a mantid or a snake. Atleast no legal difference! Ethically, more people side with the snakes as opposed to a bug. So you hear how we shouldn't remove snakes. Bugs tend to be put into the "squish it" catagory.


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

> Assuming your not taking a protected species, there really is no difference between taking a mantid or a snake. Atleast no legal difference! Ethically, more people side with the snakes as opposed to a bug. So you hear how we shouldn't remove snakes. Bugs tend to be put into the "squish it" catagory.


Apparently there is a slight difference... :lol:


----------



## joossa (Aug 3, 2007)

From my experience, I can say that herps that are collected from the wild tend to do poorly. I have caught both reptiles and amphibians from the wild and all of them seem to suffer from lots of stress when put into captivity.

Keep in mind that when collecting from the wild, you are taking away a genetically unique organism, which takes genes (that can be potentially useful to the species) away from the population’s gene pool.

IMO, collections are justified if:

-one collects a small number of individuals from a fairly large and well established population.

-a professional collects in order to introduce the individual into a conservation program.

-an experienced person collects and will ultimately release the individual(s) collected or the first generation offspring produced from the collected individual.

Just my two cents. =)


----------



## Asa (Aug 4, 2007)

And a very good two cents


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

I generally think that you shouldn't take native animals from the wild unless you know how to take care of it and release it back were you found it within a week or so. Even then, I discourage it.


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

> I generally think that you shouldn't take native animals from the wild unless you know how to take care of it and release it back were you found it within a week or so. Even then, I discourage it.


I guess the whole point of this topic would be whether it would be all right to take a specific animal from the wild.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2007)

I have been catching native species for years. They are certainly doing well during captivity so i don't feel bad about it. I am talking about native species that is not endanger like Carolina mantis, stick mantis, grass mantis, etc. Many Europeans have to travel for many miles to collect wild species and i think we are lucky here to enjoy variety of abundance wild insects for collection. Deforestation has far more impact in harming the species existance and ecology balance compare to collecting it from the wild.


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 6, 2007)

In the US, it all boils down to personal feelings. If you don't like the idea of keeping wild caught mantids, then don't. If keeping them does not bother you, then catch them. It's all up to the individual.


----------

